

Ask HN: Wordpress theme for dcurt.is or other Svbtle.com blogs - alpb

Although creating self-coded and github-hosted blogs are pretty cool these days, Wordpress is still widely used among developers.<p>I'm looking for a WP theme which is imitation of blog of Dustin Curtis and other people on http://svbtle.com network. Any suggestions or anyone wants to open source such a work?
======
Seph250
I have no idea - but that is a cool theme for sure.

~~~
mikenereson
Yeah. Its got style.

